# Inconspicuous filter for rimless tank?



## TahoeYakFisher (Oct 29, 2015)

Hagen has a "slim" hob filter, clear acrylic but the motor is on the pick up tube. I have seen it in person and it is elegant for a hob.


----------



## TahoeYakFisher (Oct 29, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Marina-A287-S20-Power-Filter/dp/B0032GFZWW
Maybe small for 25 but maybe enough with plants and a cube.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you considering a canister filter? Acrylic or SS lily pipes would be sleek and/or inconspicuous.


----------



## jenger (Apr 26, 2015)

Definitely considering a canister filter. Actually, would prefer a canister but open to other options as well. It needs to be quiet.

Thank you all for the suggestions. I will have a look at the options!


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

kevmo911 said:


> Are you considering a canister filter? Acrylic or SS lily pipes would be sleek and/or inconspicuous.


+1
That sounds like your best bet. Canister filters will also be your quietest option. Check out the Eheim 2213--that would do you just fine and it already comes with excellent quality media.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

You can also do a sump if you have space, and you can use it to hide other things like heaters, proves and co2 reactors. If standard overflows are to ugly, look for a mame overflow, never seen one in person, but they look like a nice piece of glass work

Also I'm curious about your planted bowl

Lastly if stay away from the Mariana "s" line of filters linked above... I have one and it's very underwhelming... Low flow, limited media space, and a god awful looking pump in the tank


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

+1 for Eheim classic. Nothing come close in term of simplicity + quietness.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Eheim 2215 or a fluval 406 would be great. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jenger (Apr 26, 2015)

theatermusic87 said:


> Also I'm curious about your planted bowl


I'm eager to share once I get everything going!


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

shrimpNewbie said:


> Eheim 2215 or a fluval 406 would be great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Isn't a 406 overkill for a 25g?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

No such thing as over kill to me, I had an xp4 on my old 18 inch cube 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

shrimpNewbie said:


> No such thing as over kill to me, I had an xp4 on my old 18 inch cube
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


True, but do you really need to spend that much money for a 25g filter?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

sohankpatel said:


> Isn't a 406 overkill for a 25g?


Any of the 6 series would be nice, they're a great filter despite popular opinion. Still prefer eheim or sumps, I also like my xp4 but I just have live rock in it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

SunSun is the way to go, easily can get 2 for the price of a 306. And they are decent quality, i have one and it is dead silent


----------



## jenger (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like I can pick up a 2211 for $58.00. Is this a good one?


----------



## jenger (Apr 26, 2015)

sohankpatel said:


> SunSun is the way to go, easily can get 2 for the price of a 306. And they are decent quality, i have one and it is dead silent


I have a sunsun on my 55 currently. The flow is not great. Not sure if it's just the way it is, or due to inline diffuser. Definitely need better flow though.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

jenger said:


> Looks like I can pick up a 2211 for $58.00. Is this a good one?


Little small but it will work and it's a decent deal, I've seen better deals but if it meets your criteria and price range I'd jump on it. Also the benefit of the flu val over the sunsun is just how much bypass exists in the sun sun compared to the fluval. Sunsun is great for the price but it's basically a rena xp2 or xp3 with more by pass. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## traucet (Apr 2, 2014)

The Eheims are a great suggestion. I, however, bought the SunSun HW-302 for around $40 or so. It comes with green hose and black intake/spraybar. I used that in my Mr. Aqua rimless for a while. I then installed clear hose and glass lily pipes from GLA. You have stay on top of the cleaning though. 

In the filter I have 3 sponges in the bottom tray. Course, medium, and fine. Matrix fills the middle tray. Floss and purigen fills the top tray.

If the glass lily pipes are out of budget you can look a acrylic. The only thing is it scratches easier than glass and the stoppers become discolored overtime.

Good luck.


----------

